# 870 Express Mag.



## A.J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey all.

I am looking for your opinions.

I will be doing night huntiing with the new shotgun (toy) I am going to work on building. I am thinking about going with the 870 Mag (3 1/2 chamber) with the 28in barrel. I am going to purchase either a M.A.D. Dog Pounder or a Primos Dead Dog choke tube. I am going to top it off with either a red dot scope or adjustable sights. I will also be mounting a surefire or similar tactical light to this beast. I will be shooting hevi shot dead coyote out if it. Just looking for input on what all you experts think.

A.J.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am looking at the 870 in 20 gauge to be truthful the 12 gauge 3 inch mag has become extremely unfun for me to shoot. I hate trying to sight one in. I have been teetering on the 20 gauge 3 in for turkey hunting as well with my single T/C. I do not like the recoil of the 12 gauge. I have quail hunted ,dove hunted .even pheasten hunted and rabbit hunted all my life with a 20 maybe thats why I dont like a12 gauge. I have seen several videos with 20 gauge shotguns killing yotes and a few have required more than 1 shot. This steps off in the the realm of under gunned. I beleive if hes that close a 20 will work if not the 223 should be fine. I have a Browning BPS 12 with a 28 in. barrel that I have not shot in years and really dont exspect to shoot much in the future because of my preference. I bought the gun years ago because of the price. The reason I am looking at the 870 is for back up shots the T/C does not have.


----------



## A.J. (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes i like to have the option for back up shots if needed


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

You might enjoy reading this article Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: Effective Shotgunning Techniques for Predators
Putting a red dot or sights on a shotgun makes it something that must be aimed like a rifle and is not really effective for instinctive shooting at night on predators. JMHO


----------



## A.J. (Feb 14, 2010)

very good point there


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I just bought one of these for over a $100.00 less than the comparable 870. I took the sights off and put a truGlow low front bead on the front and it is now one of my favorite predator guns. The short barrel makes it handy for use in the brush or the back of the truck at night. The camo keeps the glare down and the super full choke gives me tight patterns. You can always put the sights back on for turkey season if you want to aim it like a rifle or if you need to shoot slugs.

*Pardner® Pump Turkey Gun - Full Camo Dip*

Hard on the birds, easy on your budget. These long-range, 12-gauge shotguns are available with rugged synthetic stocks fully dipped in Realtree APG HD® or Realtree Hardwoods® for concealment. They come standard with TruGlo high-visibility fiber-optic sights and an Extra-Full choke tube for precision shot placement. For quick handling, the barrel measures 22". Metalwork has a non-glare matte finish, and the receivers are drilled and tapped for scope mounts.












ModelPardner® Pump Turkey Gun Ammo12 Gauge (NP1-C22)  StockSynthetic with Realtree® APG-HDTM full camo dip, ventilated recoil pad. Barrel22" with ventilated rib ChamberUp to 3"SightsFiber optic front and rear; drilled & tappped for scope base.ChokeScrew-in Turkey, Extra Full Length42 1/8" Length of Pull14 1/4" Drop at Comb1 1/2" Drop at Heel2 1/2" Weight7 1/2 lbs. 
[TR]


----------

